# تعلم قراءة القدمة والميكرومتر عمليا



## حمد المبارك (8 يناير 2010)

أولا -القدمة ذات الورنية/
الدقة = أقل قراءة على التدريج الصحيح (التدريج العلوي) 1ملم نقوم بقسمته على عدد تقسيمات تدريج الورنية 10 .
إذا دقة هذه القدمة 0.1 وهي أقل قراءة تقرأها القدمة
http://www.phy.ntnu.edu.tw/oldjava/ruler/index.html
1- اضغط على المربع اليمين لوضع علامة صح
2- حرك تدريج الورنية(التدريج السفلي) راح تطلع لك قراءات مختلفة .
- وتوجد الكثير من انواع القدمات وتختلف حسب الدقة وبعض القدمات الكترونية تعطيك القراءة مباشرة .

http://hctmetrology.tripod.com/ 
وهذا الموقع مفيد كثيرا

ثانيا الميكرومتر /
http://www.upscale.utoronto.ca/PVB/Harrison/Micrometer/Flash/MicSimulation.html

1- اضغط على كلمة step تتغير معاك القراءات
2- اضغط على الزر الأحمر يعطيك القراءة ويقرأها لك .

أرجو بأن يكون هذا الموقع مفيد للجميع ،،،،
وتقبلوا مني هذه اول مشاركة لي 
والله يوفقنا ويوفق الجميع لمايحبه ويرضاه ،،،،،،،،،


----------



## عمراياد (8 يناير 2010)

موضوع مهم جدا خاصة لمهندسي الانتاج المبتدئين 
بارك الله بك


----------

